# From Inside



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

I took this picture, and edited in photoshop to accent the contrast.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Neat!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

that is absolutley beautiful! I love it!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Gorgeous! That is a perfect pic (no pun intended)! It would make a great card/poster!


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks you guys


----------

